# Now that’s a cool mailbox!



## Braeden P (Jun 3, 2021)

Went on a fishing trip and saw this!


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 3, 2021)

Sharp idea! ha ha 
is it supposed to be a robot-like shape or just a column of cutter-y stuff?
I can't see if it has a head or not


----------



## benmychree (Jun 3, 2021)

Some pretty healthy sized cutters there!


----------



## 682bear (Jun 3, 2021)

I like the small MT drill on the back... it looks like maybe a #40?

-Bear


----------



## Braeden P (Jun 3, 2021)

682bear said:


> I like the small MT drill on the back... it looks like maybe a #40?
> 
> -Bear


That’s a 3 inch drill!


----------



## sdelivery (Jun 3, 2021)

NOW that is on the cutting edge!


----------



## benmychree (Jun 3, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> That’s a 3 inch drill!


Likely a #6MT


----------



## rwm (Jun 3, 2021)

If that mailbox gets stolen, the cops should start investigating this website....
R


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 3, 2021)

Pretty freaking cool.


----------



## westerner (Jun 3, 2021)

Toyota Man does his best to make a showing-

Just pieces left over from two kids learning to drive. We ALL learned a lot.....


----------



## 682bear (Jun 3, 2021)

westerner said:


> Toyota Man does his best to make a showing-
> 
> Just pieces left over from two kids learning to drive. We ALL learned a lot.....



If I had one of those, the FedEx man could find my house... maybe!

-Bear


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jun 4, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> Went on a fishing trip and saw this!


That looks like a 2 or $3000 mail box!


----------



## Larry$ (Jun 4, 2021)

westerner said:


> Toyota Man does his best to make a showing-
> 
> Just pieces left over from two kids learning to drive. We ALL learned a lot.....


Boy, can I relate to that!....


----------



## pacifica (Jun 4, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> Went on a fishing trip and saw this!


Is that a gear driven mail sorter? USPS old school.


----------

